# Rhynchodenia Magic Wand



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

(Rhynchostylis coelestis x Seidenfadenia mitrata)


----------



## Secundino (Oct 12, 2015)

This is like a _Syringa_ in orchids ! Lovely colour!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice combination...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 12, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow! In terms of growth habits, quite an improvement over Seidenfandenia!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow! In terms of growth habits, quite an improvement over Seidenfandenia!!!!



Pretty soon, I'll be posting one of those...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 12, 2015)

This is one of my favorite colors on flowers along with yellow. 
Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 13, 2015)

What a charmer. Can't say much about the growth habit, but the floral display is awesome. And, as always, the photo is excellent!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful colour


----------



## gego (Oct 14, 2015)

My favorite color too and flower presentation. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I didn't photograph the roots, but they are long, similar to the Seidenfadenia mitrata parent.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 15, 2015)

Like!


----------

